# amd never settle bundle help (md computers)



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

i had recently bought a gpu from md computers 7970 vapour x ghz edition .........i sold it off to a friend now he wants the games free i go to amd's website ....where i find they are asking a form to be filled which at the end i find out needs a 16 digit serial key the sapphire card which was in the box has a 12-14 digit serial key........i go to polash and say about this .......he tells me to come tommorrow and he'll write down the cdkey's for me ......is it a standard protocol or whats gone wrong i feel bad for my friend and have already promised him that i'll pay back the money and get the card back but please help me out

he told me he'll write me the cd keys in a piece of paper


----------



## rock2702 (May 3, 2013)

YGPM!!!


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> YGPM!!!


ygpm!


----------



## sumonpathak (May 3, 2013)

u guys better tell this stuff out in the open coz a lot of people are buying solely from MD for these "free" games "provided by" MD.So if there's a way to redeem without MD's intervention it you guys should share.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> u guys better tell this stuff out in the open coz a lot of people are buying solely from MD for these "free" games "provided by" MD.So if there's a way to redeem without MD's intervention it you guys should share.



what are you trying to say ?

you have wrong information brother 90% of people don't know or bother about free games ........the bad thing is they (md) dont even say about it)...........this is what i believe needs to stop


----------



## sumonpathak (May 3, 2013)

am sure u didn't understand my question...
my question is if you have have found a way to redeem games directly from AMD without MD's help then you should share it here.

i hope i am clear?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

that's the thing :/ the person selling you the card will give you the codes......that's what the amd website say's .......but in my case polash was silent ...this is my point........and my question is why won't amd mail me the key's ....is polash the sales executive of amd :3


----------



## sumonpathak (May 3, 2013)

They were doing this for a long time....am surprised that no one brought this out before.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

i just got a confirmation from rock2702 that the codes that md give work on steam ...therefore they are not cheating people directly so mods can change the header although it should be noted that it's polash's duty to give out the codes during purchase and not wait for when the buyer returns :/ .......also why does'nt amd mail these code's to the owner directly ....i mean imagine polash playing far cry blood dragon :/

hell he has access to them and can easily make them his own


----------



## rock2702 (May 3, 2013)

Yes, when I purchased my 7970 from MD around 6 months back, there was a game coupon inside and all the codes worked on steam.I can't vouch for Never Settle Bundled games though.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 3, 2013)

ok so back to where i was


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

PM _Adhip007_ to share his experience :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/2433.html


----------

